# Duffy Malted Whiskey



## kwalker (Aug 24, 2010)

My neighbor caught word of me digging in the woods and brought over a box of bottles for me. This one caught my eye the most. The slug plate says "DUFFY MALTED WHISKEY COMPANY/ ROCHESTER, NY" The base says has two P's, one barely visible and very different than the other one (mistake/previous mould updated) and says "PAT'D AUG 24, 1886" which helps put a date on the bottle. Can anyone give me some information of the Duffy Brewing Company, the bottle itself, and value? 

 Bottle














 Base, notice the two P's


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yours is a very common bottle that was widely distributed throughout the US. Current value is around $5. Some of the earliest ones are quite crude and come in greenish and light honey amber. Those are a bit better, bringing as much as $50 if especially nice.


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, they are common, but it is a very nice looking bottle. Common or not, no collection is complete without one IMHO. Also, keep your eye out for the Baltimore version of this bottle, which is much less common than the Rochester bottle.


----------



## kwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, what do you think as far as the two P's on the base?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Kenneth,

 I think you'll find it is "Duffy Malt Whiskey." There's a very interesting article on Duffy's at hNostrums & Quackery.

 I once dug a pit that had 12 of them, smashed to smithereens, practically everything else was intact. Drinker's remorse, or the effect of pure Rot Gut, I dunno. Still haven't found a complete one.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 30, 2010)

I have seen it in pure yellow as well. Beautiful bottle. As far as the double "P" goes, it likely occurred while the glass was being blown into the mold. The glass partially settled over the P but then moved as the remainder of the molten glass was blown into the mold. This type of thing is simply regarded as crudeness. Most people like it, but unless it is very unusual it will not add or subtract from the value of the bottle.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 30, 2010)

On second thought, it could just be that they cut a new P on the bottom???


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Blobbottlebob.  I think your first comment is most correct.  The parison settles round on the bottom and often picks up a faint transfer in that are.  Then the final blow gives a better strike of the letter embossing.  RED Matthews


----------

